# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی برای تغییر رشته

## m2012

سلام خسته نباشین آقای دکتر افشار. من فارغ التحصیل فوق لیسانس رشته مدیریت بازرگانی هستم و در حال حاضر اصلا از موقعیت خودم راضی نیستم چون هیچ علاقه ای به این رشته ندارم و تا اینجا هم که اومدم خیلی به خودم فشار آوردم شما فرض کنید کسی رو مجبور به کاری کنن که هیچ میلی برای انجام اون نداشته باشه از اول هم بخاطر انتخاب رشته غلط وارد این رشته شدم به هر حال امسال تصمیم گرفتم که دوباره کنکور  بدم چون احساس میکنم داره عمرم الکی میگذره  در حالیکه میتونم تو موقعیتی باشم که دوست دارم و لذت میبرم . تقریبا از دو هفته پیش شروع کردم فعلا دارم فقط کتاب و فقط هم تخصصی ها رو میخونم هدفم هم آوردن یه رتبه خیلی خوب در حد قبولی در رشته پزشکی هست اما یه مشکلی دارم که باعث میشه کند پیش برم و اونم درس فیزیک هستش وقتی این درس رو میخونم میبینم کلی وقت گذشته و من هنوز تو صفحه اولم اما به شیمی و زیست چون علاقه دارم بعد از خوندنشون خیلی احساس خوبی بهم دست میده متوجه شدم با وجودیکه چند سال از خوندن این درسا گذشته هنوز جدول تناوبی رو حفظم .الان که تقریبا دو هفته است شروع کردم به خوندن سه فصل اول زیست و شیمی سال دوم و فیزیک سال اول رو تموم کردم و ریاضی رو هم اصلا نگا نکردم . چون در ماه مبارک رمضان هستیم فقط 4 ساعت در روز و 2 ساعت هم شبا درس میخونم چون بعد افطار واقعا سنگین میشم . به هر حال از اونجاییکه هدفم بالاست میخوام با یه برنامه ریزی خوب همراه با منابع مفید پیش برم و از شما در اینمورد راهنمایی میخواستم البته باید بگم که من ترم دیگه در هفته سه روز رو در دانشگاه تدریس میکنم و لی نیمسال دوم رو تصمیم دارم کلاسی رو قبول نکنم. و در آخر باید بگم که حرفای شما خیلی تو اراده و تصمیم من تاثیر گذاشته واقعا خدا اجرتون بده .ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییهای با ارزشتون رو به ایمیلم بفرستین . با تشکر فراوان از شما

----------


## afshar

> سلام خسته نباشین آقای دکتر افشار. من فارغ التحصیل فوق لیسانس رشته مدیریت بازرگانی هستم و در حال حاضر اصلا از موقعیت خودم راضی نیستم چون هیچ علاقه ای به این رشته ندارم و تا اینجا هم که اومدم خیلی به خودم فشار آوردم شما فرض کنید کسی رو مجبور به کاری کنن که هیچ میلی برای انجام اون نداشته باشه از اول هم بخاطر انتخاب رشته غلط وارد این رشته شدم به هر حال امسال تصمیم گرفتم که دوباره کنکور  بدم چون احساس میکنم داره عمرم الکی میگذره  در حالیکه میتونم تو موقعیتی باشم که دوست دارم و لذت میبرم . تقریبا از دو هفته پیش شروع کردم فعلا دارم فقط کتاب و فقط هم تخصصی ها رو میخونم هدفم هم آوردن یه رتبه خیلی خوب در حد قبولی در رشته پزشکی هست اما یه مشکلی دارم که باعث میشه کند پیش برم و اونم درس فیزیک هستش وقتی این درس رو میخونم میبینم کلی وقت گذشته و من هنوز تو صفحه اولم اما به شیمی و زیست چون علاقه دارم بعد از خوندنشون خیلی احساس خوبی بهم دست میده متوجه شدم با وجودیکه چند سال از خوندن این درسا گذشته هنوز جدول تناوبی رو حفظم .الان که تقریبا دو هفته است شروع کردم به خوندن سه فصل اول زیست و شیمی سال دوم و فیزیک سال اول رو تموم کردم و ریاضی رو هم اصلا نگا نکردم . چون در ماه مبارک رمضان هستیم فقط 4 ساعت در روز و 2 ساعت هم شبا درس میخونم چون بعد افطار واقعا سنگین میشم . به هر حال از اونجاییکه هدفم بالاست میخوام با یه برنامه ریزی خوب همراه با منابع مفید پیش برم و از شما در اینمورد راهنمایی میخواستم البته باید بگم که من ترم دیگه در هفته سه روز رو در دانشگاه تدریس میکنم و لی نیمسال دوم رو تصمیم دارم کلاسی رو قبول نکنم. و در آخر باید بگم که حرفای شما خیلی تو اراده و تصمیم من تاثیر گذاشته واقعا خدا اجرتون بده .ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییهای با ارزشتون رو به ایمیلم بفرستین . با تشکر فراوان از شما


سلام . خوشحالم از اراده ات و انگیزه هات . سعی کن تا سرت خلوت هست خوب کار کنی و بخونی تا موقعی که جبارا وقتت گرفته میشه کارها رو تا جای خوبی پیش برده باشی .
 ریاضی و فیزیک دو درس دیر فهم هستند که راهشون فقط تمرین هست و تمرین و تکرار . باید از ساده ترین تست ها و سوالات کار کنی و کم کم بیای بالا . در صفحه اصلی سایت در قسمت آرشیو مطالب من فایل های کارگاهی رو گوش بده و همین طور از این به بعد کامل فایل های pdf  رو دانلود کن و مقالات رو بخون . در مورد برنامه ریزی و رفع مشکلات تست زنی و تمرین همه دروس بخصوص ریاضی و فیزیک بحث های خوبی ارائه شده

----------

